# Rootbeer



## jangel (Nov 2, 2013)

Tonight i started a one gallon rootbeer experiment. Hoping to retain some rootbeer flavor. Has anyone has decent results with this?


----------



## LoneStarLori (Nov 2, 2013)

I have a kit I was planning to make with my grand kids at Thanksgiving. I haven't ever tried it. What recipe did you use?


----------



## cpfan (Nov 3, 2013)

I have a buddy who used to make root beer two litres at a time, using an extract bottle sold by many LHBSes. It was pretty good. He's half a country away now (I moved twice), and I don't know if he's still doing it.

Here's a link that I found to the product.
http://www.northernbrewer.com/shop/root-beer-extract.html

BTW, not a recommendation for or against this retailer, just the first link that I found that worked.

Steve


----------



## Arne (Nov 3, 2013)

Homemade root beer is really good. I just used the extract from one of the lhbs's. Let us know how the wine comes out. Mite have to try it. Thinking about this, wonder if you wouldn't want to try an apple or bannana mixed with some white grape juice concentrate, something light, ferment out and add the root beer later. Unless you carbonate it somehow, it will be a flat root beer. Arne.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Nov 3, 2013)

when i was a kid growing up in Louisiana there was plenty of sasafrass.
my mom and i would go out and dig up the roots..and she would make the best root beer ever...
I will try to see if one of my sisters has the recipe, using fresh sasafrass.


----------



## KeystoneHomebrew (Nov 3, 2013)

Homemade root beer has ruined me and many others on store bought soda. An awesome book on homemade sodas is simply called "Homemade Soda" by Andrew Schloss. Really really good recipes.


----------



## jangel (Nov 3, 2013)

I have made two kits from mr Rootbeer. This one gallon batch i am making as a wine. The non alc version is good, the kids like it better than store bought. I am using the basic recipe and ingredients as the kit, but with additions of pectic, nutrient, ec-1118 yeast, 2# white sugar and .5# brown sugar, .5 # white raisins. I have also added maltodextrin. It smells good, hoping for something drinkable. I have a soda stream i was going to try and carbonate it with.


----------



## LoneStarLori (Nov 3, 2013)

jangel said:


> I have made two kits from mr Rootbeer. This one gallon batch i am making as a wine. The non alc version is good, the kids like it better than store bought. I am using the basic recipe and ingredients as the kit, but with additions of pectic, nutrient, ec-1118 yeast, 2# white sugar and .5# brown sugar, .5 # white raisins. I have also added maltodextrin. It smells good, hoping for something drinkable. I have a soda stream i was going to try and carbonate it with.



That should be pretty interesting. Are you planning to carbonate it?
oooh, wouldn't that be good? Hard root beer. Now we're talking.


----------



## Arne (Nov 5, 2013)

Don't forget to keep us informed how things go along. Arne.


----------



## 7oakacres (Nov 7, 2013)

cpfan said:


> I have a buddy who used to make root beer two litres at a time, using an extract bottle sold by many LHBSes. It was pretty good. He's half a country away now (I moved twice), and I don't know if he's still doing it.
> 
> Here's a link that I found to the product.
> http://www.northernbrewer.com/shop/root-beer-extract.html
> ...



I made root beer with this extract and it's not that bad. It has a heavier wintergreen flavor but other than that, I would make it again.


----------



## jangel (Nov 8, 2013)

Will do Arne. It will be a week tomorrow and still bubbling away.


----------



## Arne (Nov 8, 2013)

As Tom always says on here, "Patience, patience, patience." LOL, Arne.


----------



## LoneTreeFarms (Nov 8, 2013)

the talk of rootbeer reminded me i've got a 4 pack of this hidden away in the basement i'm going to have to dig out

http://www.sprecherbrewery.com/hrb.php


----------



## cpfan (Nov 8, 2013)

7oakacres said:


> I made root beer with this extract and it's not that bad. It has a heavier wintergreen flavor but other than that, I would make it again.


Have you tried their other flavours? Birch beer, spruce beer, sasparilla (if I recall correctly. If so, which did you prefer?

Steve


----------



## 7oakacres (Nov 9, 2013)

cpfan said:


> Have you tried their other flavours? Birch beer, spruce beer, sasparilla (if I recall correctly. If so, which did you prefer?
> 
> Steve



I have made the old fashioned root beer and cream soda from Gnome extracts that my kids and I like. If I do make another batch from this particular brand, I would add some vanilla flavoring.


----------



## LoneStarLori (Nov 10, 2013)

LoneTreeFarms said:


> the talk of rootbeer reminded me i've got a 4 pack of this hidden away in the basement i'm going to have to dig out
> 
> http://www.sprecherbrewery.com/hrb.php



Wow,, never saw hard root beer before. I imagine that it just ferments longer? I have some extract and am thinking I should try it.


----------



## the_rayway (Nov 10, 2013)

Yum. Please keep us posted on all the experiments! My brother-in-law is a rootbeer collector, and I`ve been wondering about making him a rootbeer mead (also a fantasy nut, like me).


----------



## jangel (Nov 10, 2013)

Racked to secondary today. Added vanilla extract.


----------



## LoneTreeFarms (Nov 12, 2013)

LoneStarLori said:


> Wow,, never saw hard root beer before. I imagine that it just ferments longer? I have some extract and am thinking I should try it.


 
not sure how they go about it, but it's now the wife's favorite beer! she tried a sip of mine over the weekend and now the 4 pack is gone. haha


----------



## Yeasty Boy (Sep 17, 2018)

I know this is an old thread but I was interested in making fermented root beer. The flat root beer would taste like the old Aunt Wick's root beer mix I used to drink as a kid. I found a root beer schnapps recipe that has always worked for me. I wonder if I can ferment it and add the extracts after its done. If it works out i guess I will have to invest in a corney keg.


----------

